
Ask HN: What are the deals that Startup School companies receive? - ss_throw
YC posted a blog post listing vaguely that AWS, GCP, Clerky, Stripe will be taking part, but what are the specific details of the deals? How much hosting credits etc.<p>So far, how has Startup School been for the companies? Are you finding it useful and did it live up to your expectations?
======
cyberferret
Just found out that AWS is giving a $1000 credit to each company on the
current course. I just applied for it and am awaiting confirmation. Still
finding out about the rest of the deals, as they will be really useful to us
too.

~~~
ss_throw2
Are you part the Startup School class? What is your company? How has the
experience been so far?

~~~
cyberferret
Yes, got accepted into the current stream. My company is HR Partner
([https://hrpartner.io](https://hrpartner.io)).

Only the first week of the course so far, but it has been good. We seem to be
in a good group with a great mentor who has excellent communication skills.
Had our first 'office hours' meetup this morning that went well. Really
looking forward to diving in a bit more and getting some questions answered on
how we can best measure KPIs and market more effectively.

Honestly, I didn't know about the bonuses from AWS etc. until my co-founder
let me know today, thus my application to Amazon, which will really help us
out as we run a lot of services with them already.

